# Meguiar's Hot Rims Wheel and Tire cleaner for dirty cabinets



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Just came across this video about cleaning greasy oak kitchen cabinets with a Meguiar's product:






futtyos


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm just going to pass on a kitchen cabinet job with 30 years of grease!!


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

futtyos said:


> Just came across this video about cleaning greasy oak kitchen cabinets with a Meguiar's product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I've cleaned dirtier cabinets (not to paint, just as part of repairing hinges as a bonus) and in my experience with almost all cleaning products, I've pretty much been always able to use ammonia or 91% isopropyl alcohol to clean basically anything of the toughest grime and terribleness. Ammonia and alcohol you do need to be cautious to some degree with paint, but I will even use ammonia in extremely dirty places if I'm painting over it anyway, but with some paints ammonia will mess with the sheen, though I've never had it bubble up paint or similar. You shouldn't need to go straight ammonia, the bottles say 10:1, I usually go about half and half if it's dirty, or a quarter ammonia to water, and it really cleans everything. It's very cheap and costs about $2 a gallon and you can clean basically anything.

Alcohol is also great, but costs more, and the shortage of 91% isopropyl alcohol in stores thanks to Corona has really messed with me, I'd be using it for brush cleaning and spraying down whole circuit boards for hobby related stuff. But as a cleaner it's right near ammonia, but will eat latex paint, but especially for plastic objects like say, car steering wheels, it's pretty unmatched as a cleaner. If you look at the ingredients of Simple Green, the main cleaning agent is actually alcohol, some other household cleaners and degreasers also use alcohol as the main ingredient. Unfortunately now, denatured is the most easy to get alcohol, but it costs more and either the ethanol vs isopropyl or the small amount of acetone makes denatured alcohol a little less safe to use compared to isopropyl for cleaning. 

Anyway, I think you can go very far with alcohol and ammonia and most proprietary cleaners aren't needed.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

sounds expensive. I'll stick with simple green.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've heard mixing ammonia and bleach makes for a killer cleaner. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've heard mixing ammonia and bleach makes for a killer cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Kills covid too.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've heard mixing ammonia and bleach makes for a killer cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk



Just for the benefit of any websurfers who happen by this thread, and who don't know any better, RBriggs is kidding around. Mixing them together creates a deadly gas, so don't do it...


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I thought it was a decent tip and have tried it but didn't find it really practical for a large job. Like the fellow that made the video I have investment property and sometimes you get a real nasty mess. I don't have the luxury of turning the job down. Its mine so I have to remove and replace or have to start scrubbing and painting. Restoration is very satisfying to me. Nasty is cheap and easier to fix than structural issues. Dawn, simple green, TSP, ammonia and most detergents work much better with hot water.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Joe67 said:


> Just for the benefit of any websurfers who happen by this thread, and who don't know any better, RBriggs is kidding around. Mixing them together creates a deadly gas, so don't do it...



Kind of like a WWI trench type thing. From what I understand. Walked through a building once where someone had mixed a ton of that together. University student residence. Complete evacuation. Had to keep around 1000 people out of the building for a few days. Wasn't good.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Kind of like a WWI trench type thing. From what I understand. Walked through a building once where someone had mixed a ton of that together. University student residence. Complete evacuation. Had to keep around 1000 people out of the building for a few days. Wasn't good.



:surprise: If it wasn't just some student trying to get out of school early someone needed to get fired. And if it was some student trying to get out of school early, some student needed to get arrested.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've heard mixing ammonia and bleach makes for a killer cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


You _might_ want to clarify that - just to be safe. :vs_whistle:

Note - never mind, just saw post #8.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Ammonia has one downside of stripping shellac, though. I've had it mildly strip shellac in older houses before. The plus side is, it's a much cheaper brush cleaner for shellac than alcohol is.


----------

